# Return from Turkey



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have today returned from a 2 month trip, most of which was spent in Turkey. We entered with some trepidation, and left as Turkey fanatics - it's a wonderful place with wonderful people. Certainly the safest and friendliest place we've visited (and we've been around a bit). Istanbul has overtaken Oslo as my favourite city.
Our thanks to Don Madge for publicising the Mediterranean Festival of Culture & Caravanning at Alanya. This was an international event, but we were the only foreigners there. No problem, they are so friendly. We have promised to publicise next year's event, and can recommend it thoroughly.
We have put our diary and photos up on http://www.pippins.me.uk/2008_Turkey/2008_Turkey.htm.

As we left Kas, we found ourselves right in the middle of the GB Tours convoy, a dozen British motorhomes. We'd be interested in contacting anyone in that tour, to compare notes.

And we must also thank Barry & Margaret, of http://www.magbaztravels.com/, whose website was invaluable in providing useful advice.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wecome back bagshanty - looking forward to reading details of your trip - more ideas for the future!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Have a go at Alison for me; I love Turkey and its people, but she doesn't "get it" :-(

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I love Turkey and would really really like to take our MH there but unfortunately for now Turkey isn't part of the pet passport scheme.

Looking forward to hearing all about it though.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Will be setting off for six months there as soon as that _geyser_ in Iceland gives us our money back. 

So glad you had a good time.

 
Keith


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back to you both. We've enjoyed reading about your trip so far and the pictures are excellent. Will there be more ? Hope so.

We're very tempted - it sounds a wonderful country to visit.

Thanks

G


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Bagshanty

I have read all of your blogs now and devoured your excellent photos. I am also now a turkophile(!) and can't wait to explore Turkey some time soon. Welcome back and thanks.

Irishhomer


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I took over 1500 photos, so the photos on my web site are only a tiny selection.

The 2009 Mediterranean Festival of Culture & Camping at Alanya will commence the day Ramazan ends, which I believe is mid Sept next year


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Absolutely fascinating, Andy. Like Briarose, we'll need to wait for the Pets' Passport scheme to be extended to there, but I'm still enjoying your diary and photos. Thanks!  

Gerald


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Glad to hear the lovely reviews regaring Turkey. Since my early retirement I have lived there or should I say here for most of the time. After looking around Spain for a suitable Villa and not finding anything we like we finally took a friends advice and went to Turkey, Fell in love with the place and had place built. They are such lovely people which annoys me when I hear people running down Muslim people collectively. Come and have look around it is such a friendly place to visit. Tom


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> I took over 1500 photos, so the photos on my web site are only a tiny selection.
> 
> The 2009 Mediterranean Festival of Culture & Camping at Alanya will commence the day Ramazan ends, which I believe is mid Sept next year


Hi Andy,

Welcome home. 

I've been following your trip with interest, look forward to reading the rest. 

We are off to Turkey on the 27th December chasing the winter sun. 

Ramadan 2008 started on the 1st September and moves forward about 10/11 days each year so Ramadan 2009 will be starting about the 21st August.

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope that you enjoyed it as much as we did many years ago when things were maybe a little wilder.
We chucked a tent in the back of the car along with our then 4 year old daughter (19 years ago) and we drove to Turkey and spent 7 weeks touring and in off the tourist route.
Nice people.
You have rekindled my memories, thanks


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

We were part of the GB Privilege group that Bagshanty refers to.
Altogether there were 20 motorhomes touring Turkey for 4 weeks and I am sure that I can say from all of us that we had the most fantastic time.
Turkey is such a wonderful country, the scenery is breathtaking, the people are so friendly and welcoming, most of the campsites were okay, the roads were mostly drivable and we all ate very well. The only thing against Turkey is the price of diesel!!!
It also must be said that GB Privilege is a brilliant company, extremely well organized and Kevin and Nurcan our tour directors were just fantastic, nothing was too much trouble and they looked after us beautifully.
We would recommend Turkey and GB Privilege to everyone.    
Ken


----------

